
Astrologers are not pleased with Amazon Prime’s “shopping horoscopes.” - pseudolus
https://slate.com/human-interest/2019/04/amazon-prime-astrology-shopping-horoscope-terrible.html
======
whenchamenia
>actual astrologers Ha.

1\. No. There is no measure of an 'actual' in fraud.

2\. Who cares what any self-identifying swindler thinks?

3\. Wow amazon, that is next level low.

